# Gore? or anything, really...



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

The Platte is running pretty well at Saratoga. Pretty cold though-especially with the wind blowing the way it is. I'm in toga all weekend, but didn't bring a boat.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

SarahK said:


> Kinda short notice, but anyone up to paddle gore tomorrow (4/1)? It is a little low but the weather report looks decent and I want to go paddling! If not gore, is there anything else in the laramie/FC area that is flowing? Flatwater is good too (doesn't have to be "hard-core") - I just want to go paddle (and would be especially psyched if I got to paddle with girls for once).
> 
> SK 402.826.9538


Hi Sarah --

A few of us are planning on meeting at Waterton Canyon on Sunday at 10:30.
We're not quite ready for Gore and we're also not girls, but if you can forgive us those things you're welcome to join us. 
We figure on doing two or three laps, with some lunch and beer mixed in here and there.

-Mike
719-930-1634


----------

